# SIS 761-Chipsatz. Sata Festplatte wird nicht erkannt

## EOF

Hi, ich versuche gerade Gentoo auf einen F&S Esprimo P5600

http://www.fujitsu-siemens.de/products/deskbound/personal_computers/esprimo_p_series.html

zu bekommen und die Installation scheitert schon bei der Festplattenerkennung. Ich habe herrausbekommen,

dass es schon seit August einen Kernelpatch für den Vanillakernel gibt (Man muss den SCode von sata_sis.c leicht abändern).

Jedenfalls komme ich mit der aktuellen Gentoo-Installationscd nicht weiter wie auch nicht mit Knoppix. Keine erkennt die Sata-Platte.

Ich bin zumindest am Ende meines Lateins und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

----------

## musv

Naja, steht doch schon da auf der Seite, was du zu tun hast:  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fujitsu Siemens Computers empfiehlt Windows® XP Professional
> 
> 

 

Ansonten wird man aus der Seite nicht wirklich schlau. 

Nur soviel: Mir ist mal so zu Ohren gekommen, daß Siemens-Mitarbeiter eine Sache fast nie machen würden: Siemens-Produkte kaufen.

Und mit SiS hab ich so meine Erfahrungen. Man kann Glück haben, daß das Zeug (und auch zuverlässig) läuft. Aber ich hatte mit SiS schon öfters Schwierigkeiten. Als ich meinen jetzigen Rechner als Komplettpaket gekauft hab, war die erste Aktion, das SiS-Board durch ein nforce-Board zu ersetzen. Beim SiS wollte damals der Sound nicht so wie ich. Seitdem gab's da keinen Ärger mehr.

----------

## tobiasbeil

du tust mir leid,

aber keine bange,

du bist nicht allein:

https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-August/msg02422.html

----------

## EOF

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> du tust mir leid,
> 
> aber keine bange,
> 
> du bist nicht allein:
> ...

 

Und die Ironie des Schicksals ist, dass mit dem Rechner ein Fedora-Linux mitgelifert

wurde, was das gleiche Problem hat...

Die Idee Gentoo von einem anderen Rechner aus zu installieren ist mir auch eben gekommen.

Ist halt sehr Umständlich ...

Einen Treiber brauch ich jetzt nicht unbedingt. Der Kernelpatch besteht nur aus wenigen Zeilen.

Wenn alles schief geht nächste Woche, dann muss leider SUSE drauf  :Sad: .

Danke noch für die Tipps.

----------

